#  Krankheiten >   Schmerzen im Rücken (Stechen nach Husten) >

## killuah

hallo, 
seit heute habe ich ein, bei bewegung auftretenden, stechenden schmerz im rücken (unter der linken schulter irgendswo, schlecht zu beschreiben). 
als ich heute, wegen erkältung, gehustet habe, trat er das erstmal plötzlich auf. ich kann mich kaum bewegen ohne schmerzen an der stelle zu haben.  :angry_hair:  
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das jetzt ernst oder ne einfache zerrung oä. ist. 
Hab sie jetzt seit ca 6 Stunden.  
Wisst ihr was das ist? Könnt ihr mir helfen? Sonst muss ich am Montag mal zum Arzt gehen.  :loser_3_cut:  
Danke, 
mfg dominik

----------


## sun

Hallo Dominik! 
Also erst möchte ich dich hier herzlich Willkommen heißen. Fühl dich hier wohl.  
Eine Erkältung hast du? 
Also dann würde ich es schon mal vom Arzt abklären lassen.  
Die Symptome hören sich aber vielleicht nach einen eingeklemmten Nerv oder eben einer Zerrung oder so an. Was du machen könntest, zumindestens was du probieren könntest. Ist das du dir ein warmes Bad einlässt. Und dich da mal rein setzt. Vielleicht hast du ja auch wie Gelenks und Muskelentspannungsbad zu Hause, dann könntest du dies mal probieren. Und vielleicht dann in der Wanne mal probieren, die Schulter ein wenig zu kreisen, vielleicht löst sich das dann wieder. Nicht den Arm kreisen, nur die Schulter, an der Seite wo du die Schmerzen unterm Schulterblatt hast. Das kenne ich nämlich auch. Probier das mal.  
Wünsch dir gute Besserung und geh aber trotzdem zum Arzt, ich weiß ja nicht wie stark deine Erkältung ist. Bin ja auch kein Arzt, deshalb bitte klären lassen, wenn es nicht besser wird.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Dominik, 
ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, am Montag direkt zum Arzt zu gehen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## sun

Hallo Dominik! 
Wie gehts dir denn jetzt? Weißt du schon was, warst du beim Arzt?

----------

